# possible rotten floor on 54 plate ace firenze



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

With all the talk of rotten floors on swift motorhomes i went today to check out mine. Looked underneath the van and all seemed fine the i looked inside the van and noticed that the floor around the lefthand side of the door frame was damp so i investigated further.I pulled off the door frame rubber seals off the inside of the door frame and the bottom one was wet and stained so i looked further.I put my hand into the cab area above rubber mat where the hab area joins the cab and the floor was soaking the wall area around the bottom of the door frame is soft to the touch.Then it started to rain so i shut the door and water started to drip in to the van through the bottom of the door frame in the left hand corner through a hole in the frame that does not seem to have been sealed as there is no sealant there and i could not see it as the rubber door frame seals/ trims hide it.This is only a three and a half year old van i am gutted. I have sealed the hole with some silicone sealant that i had in my work van i am scared to look to see if there is any other damage as i had to go to work .The van is now out of warranty period by about nine months having been into the dealers to have work done on it due to skirts corrodingwhile it was in warranty .Where do i stand now?


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I think you have to contact Dealer/Swift PDQ!!!


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi I think you are looking for a goodwill gesture from Swift.If what you say about the lack of seal in the manufacture is at fault it may be an oversite or common practise ?We will still have to wait for the full report from Charisma if one is sent.They may not want to publish findings on a open forum !
terry


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Geordie,

Have you had regular habitation checks done by the dealer? If so when was the last one? There may be some form of redress to be had along these lines.

Under the Sale of Goods Act most goods are expected to last 5 years under English Law (this would be in addition to any manufacturer's warranty). This does not take into account wear and tear on mechanical items of course but I would think that any reasonable person would expect the floor of a motorhome to last at least that long without any significant problems.

I would hope of course that the dealer or Swift would do the right thing and at least investigate / put right your problem at no cost to you.

JohnW


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

as van is in storage i will have to go and look tomorrow to see if there is any more damage that i had not spotted.looking at other posts it seems that swift could have a bit of a problem here.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

went back to the van this morning to check on the water damage expecting the worst. water had run along the floor and into the cab area so i removed the passenger footwell cover and discovered a puddle of water in the footwell the insulation under the plastic cover as also wet.so dried everything up including under the floor covering in the cab. the main floor in the hab area seems solid and okay.my main concern is the
spongey feel of the wall next to the door will this firm back up as it dries out also there is no sealant on the gap between the door and the internal wall is this normal?.i think that this has just started to happen es it was okay when we last used tha van 2 weeks ago.any comments as to next course of action will be welcomed

geordie


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

geordie01 said:


> The van is now out of warranty period by about nine months having been into the dealers to have work done on it due to skirts corrodingwhile it was in warranty .Where do i stand now?


Warranty is in *addition* to your legal rights. It is not reasonable to have such an expensive item rotting away in such a short time.

Swift seem pretty reasonable, don't panic yet, talk to them.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Feedback*

Geordie

I dont think its the same issue as the floors - it looks like the door is leaking.

Please send a PM with your details and we will give you a call next week.

Regards
Kath


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Swift have been in contact today and said that even though van is nine months out of warranty if i take it to a dealer and they submit a warranty report they will cover it. so its looking quite good, i wonder if any other
manufacturers would be so obliging?


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

dealer contacted me today so things are moving now


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now that is damm good service, if I may be so bold as to combine this thread with the comments from another.
Well done Swift.

cabby


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Been to dealer today and they are going to order the parts and fit them when we get back from france at end of august.its looking really promising.hows that for service?


----------

